# Frosty Arabians



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Rina, coming to say hello:









Affection, my grand old fart who is turning 26 soon:









Tibby, who I swear poses like a dork on purpose:









Chunky Khrome:









Headless Rythm!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Poked her head out long enough to glare at me. LOL









Bree, sporting her beautiful belly:









Snowy, 20 year old Morgan:









A half herd shot - It was COLD this morning!









And a few non-horsey ones I thought were cool. 


----------



## clairegillies (Nov 25, 2012)

oh they're beautiful. thanks for sharing. 

hope you get a lot better soon. 

Claire


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

Beautiful pictures! I love how fuzzy they all are


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

clairegillies said:


> oh they're beautiful. thanks for sharing.
> 
> hope you get a lot better soon.
> 
> Claire


Thank you! 
I'll be a million times better as soon as winter is over. LOL


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad that you got out to see the horses & take some lovely pictures. Thank you for sharing w/us. Being on the crutches in the snow cannot be easy.It's so hard to see the horses move on to other homes, but I know you make sure they are good ones. Love Bree's belly-so round! Hope your healing journey continues on a good note.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Love seeing other peep's horses! They're so cute all woolly and fuzzy wuzzy!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

So glad you are able to get out and about with them! No better therapy out there than that. Such a lovely group of ladies, I would be lying if I said I didn't have a fleeting thought about the beautiful Quarab babies they'd make with my old man if he were still in the game. How is Reed doing in his recovery?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Love seeing other peep's horses! They're so cute all woolly and fuzzy wuzzy!


They are very woolly! My little wolly mammoths. :lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> So glad you are able to get out and about with them! No better therapy out there than that. Such a lovely group of ladies, I would be lying if I said I didn't have a fleeting thought about the beautiful Quarab babies they'd make with my old man if he were still in the game. How is Reed doing in his recovery?


Reed is doing better. He got approved for turn out but the horny jerk got too excited and now he keeps dropping his penis, so he's back stuck in 24-7 stall rest until he learns to keep it sucked up. 
I'm just waiting on a call back from the surgeon because he is keeping it dropped lower then previously. Instead of just the tip, he's hanging it down about six inches, so I'm not sure if he's going to have to go back in for stitches or if he thinks he's far enough along he should be okay.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Cacowgirl said:


> Glad that you got out to see the horses & take some lovely pictures. Thank you for sharing w/us. Being on the crutches in the snow cannot be easy.It's so hard to see the horses move on to other homes, but I know you make sure they are good ones. Love Bree's belly-so round! Hope your healing journey continues on a good note.


Nope, crutches and snow doesn't work too good! My wonderful neighbour did bring his cat over and plowed a trail into the yard and down into the pasture for me, though, so I've only got a little over half a foot to get through instead of four. LOL


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Glad to hear he is doing better and feeling good lol. Sending jingles for both of you!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

WS How much is 25% weight bearing. I too was told that. Let's see I weigh 122lbs so that meant I was allowed to bear 31lbs. I had no idea of how much that was. Have you figured this out? I was delighted when I figured out how to ride the quad with the cast on, usually side saddle but sometimes astraddle with the crutches secured behind me.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> WS How much is 25% weight bearing. I too was told that. Let's see I weigh 122lbs so that meant I was allowed to bear 31lbs. I had no idea of how much that was. Have you figured this out? I was delighted when I figured out how to ride the quad with the cast on, usually side saddle but sometimes astraddle with the crutches secured behind me.


That's sort of what I was asking my PT. We weigh the same so if we ever figure it out for sure I can let you know! I'm a on very strict no riding/bumping/sliding/ski-dooing/anything that makes winter FUN and BEARABLE. :evil: lol

How my Phyiscal Therapist explained it to me is when you put the crutches out in front of you, most of your weight is going to go through your arms, and my left leg for now will only be there for balance weight. 
But I don't really know how one would judge how much weight is on that leg? lol I'm just kind of hobbling along - sometimes I end up using all my weight when I'm watering or giving grains but... I'm hoping it won't end up too bad. :-|


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Enjoyed your pictures.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Awe how did I miss this thread. Poor Maiden, she was such a good girl lol. 

The frost looks very depressing. Very. I am glad to be south again so that I'm not freezing my toes off. Some of those baby bellies are looking pretty darn big eh?!

I love love love that picture of Quiz.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

FGRanch said:


> Awe how did I miss this thread. Poor Maiden, she was such a good girl lol.
> 
> The frost looks very depressing. Very. I am glad to be south again so that I'm not freezing my toes off. Some of those baby bellies are looking pretty darn big eh?!
> 
> I love love love that picture of Quiz.


Least she is being loved, and we're invited over when she has the baby! 
Zina and Rythm are getting pretty big. Bree still looks mostly fat. LOL

Quizzie looked awesome! She was so hyper today for some reason. Her toes got as froze as mine being out there, though. :?


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Glad you were able to get out there and see your babies in that winter wonderland!
And I am also happy to see your crew again, they all look so adorable in their winter woolies. =)

Oh, and be sure to let me know what day you're planning on dropping Khrome off at my place. :wink:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Wild Heart said:


> Glad you were able to get out there and see your babies in that winter wonderland!
> And I am also happy to see your crew again, they all look so adorable in their winter woolies. =)
> 
> Oh, and be sure to let me know what day you're planning on dropping Khrome off at my place. :wink:


Thank you!
They may look cute and fluffy but I'm ready for their spring coats! LOL
Khrome is for sale. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> Thank you!
> They may look cute and fluffy but I'm ready for their spring coats! LOL
> Khrome is for sale. :wink: :lol:


Hay wait a minute, you didn't ask me!!!!.......Well, ok, actually, so is my Khrome! LOL!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> Thank you!
> They may look cute and fluffy but I'm ready for their spring coats! LOL
> Khrome is for sale. :wink: :lol:


Ugh, you just *had* to tell me that! :lol:
But, I get the HF 100% Off Discount right? 

If I so had the money I would be very tempted to make a trip up to Canada.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad you got to see your babies, they're all beautiful!! :smile:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Hay wait a minute, you didn't ask me!!!!.......Well, ok, actually, so is my Khrome! LOL!


Too bad we couldn't sell them as a team!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Wild Heart said:


> Ugh, you just *had* to tell me that! :lol:
> But, I get the HF 100% Off Discount right?
> 
> If I so had the money I would be very tempted to make a trip up to Canada.


LOL
Well, I don't know about a 100% discount but.... My hauler is going by New York in two months. :lol:


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Be sure to do what they say about the weight bearing.. I pushed and the screw in my hip had to be removed , I ended up using crutches for a year. it sucked.. got blisters and callus, walked like festus for months.. I got hurt when i was 20 something.. and now many years later, I have trouble throwing my hip /leg to get on and off the horse, and from limping, have low back problems. 

Photos are pretty .. looks to cold for me ! be careful out there on that snow..
those mares look like they are gonna pop! they are pretty girls. 
Hope your stallion heals and has no more problems.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> Too bad we couldn't sell them as a team!


LOL! Now that would be somethin'!:lol:


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

I especially love Khrome and Ellie! but they're all beautiful!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

All the pictures are so beautiful 

especially the frozen tree with the sun glare


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Your horses are gorgeous!!


----------

